# 2013 Zerode G2 Build



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

1. Zerode G2
2. CCDB Air
3. Chris King 1.5 Inset
4. Manitou Dorado Pro
5. Hope Stealth V2 203mm floating Rotors
6. Enve DH Bar
7. Hope DM Stem
8. Sram PC 1051 Chains
9. Renthal Grips
10. SDG I-fly Aluminum Post
11. SDG I Fly Saddle
12. Stans Flow ZTR EX Rims
13. Profile Elite 20mm and 150mm by 12mm rear hubs
14. DT Comp spokes
15. Maxxis DHF EXO 3C tire MAX TERRA
16. Maxxis DHR DH 2.5 Tire

*38.8 LBS SIZE LARGE*


----------



## FMX_DBC (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks pretty sweet! I bet that sucker rides nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Looking good.

How many monkeys you got on them things now?

...and I agree, would like to take one for a couple of rips

michael


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

mykel said:


> Looking good.
> 
> How many monkeys you got on them things now?
> 
> ...


Thanks guys Michael we have 4 riders this year riding Zerodes at the races!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

damn that's nice. i wish they had an am version. i'd certainly consider it very carefully for my next bike.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Dunno how i feel about all that , too much going on and that top tube looks like a damn picnic table.


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

That "bashguard" over the shock compression adjusters looks like a joke. And thats a light build for being almost 39lbs. Still looks like an awesome bike, though. Id love to get rid of my rear derailleur.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

> 1. Zerode G2
> 2. CCDB Air
> 3. Chris King 1.5 Inset
> 4. Manitou Dorado Pro
> ...


So with cranks and pedals it comes in around 41.5-42 lbs?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

frorider said:


> So with cranks and pedals it comes in around 41.5-42 lbs?


The build will come with SAINT cranks and with the Fox 40 AIR on it I am getting in the next week it will be 37 FLAT! I can save almost 1LBS in brakes if I go Magura MT8's which I have a set of but Hopes work to good!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

bengxe said:


> That "bashguard" over the shock compression adjusters looks like a joke. And thats a light build for being almost 39lbs. Still looks like an awesome bike, though. Id love to get rid of my rear derailleur.


I have never hit my frame there on any of the 16 DH bikes I have owned. Hasn't been an issue down under they won the Elite Men's overall aboard one last year and those guys didnt even use the bash guard on their frames.


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

I've certainly put some decent scratches in my frame in that area, but thats not the point. If they're gonna put anything there, make it something more than thin plastic thats flexed into shape.
Edit: Something like the zelvy guard should come with the frame.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

or better yet, design the frame so that doesn't have to happen.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

bengxe said:


> I've certainly put some decent scratches in my frame in that area, but thats not the point. If they're gonna put anything there, make it something more than thin plastic thats flexed into shape.
> Edit: Something like the zelvy guard should come with the frame.


I will let him know its a concern for you. I live and ride in literally one of the most rocky areas in the USA it has been a non issue with some VERY FAST riders aboard the older version that stuck out further!



saturnine said:


> or better yet, design the frame so that doesn't have to happen.


Okay working on it and Ben here disagrees with you..... How many DH bikes have you owned? I have had 16-17 and the Zerode can hang with or beat many in most regards. The bike has been altered now once and this represents the rider input on the G1 resulting in the G2.

It is always good seeing guys like Jeff Steber and Dave Turner at the races and them telling you what a sick idea, killer, wow, it exists, awesome, real innovation, etc. Having guys like that compliment the bike means alot.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i just mean, rather than having some random piece of metal bolted on awkwardly, why not just extend some flanges down to cover the piggyback or just curve the downtube in that area


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

saturnine said:


> i just mean, rather than having some random piece of metal bolted on awkwardly, why not just extend some flanges down to cover the piggyback or just curve the downtube in that area


I know what you mean the shock mounted right side up is like less than a 1/4" from bolting up the lower shock eyelet is about 1/2 way through the frame hole. Some machining around the BB area on next version could make that happen so I have fingers crossed!


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

saturnine said:


> i just mean, rather than having some random piece of metal bolted on awkwardly, why not just extend some flanges down to cover the piggyback or just curve the downtube in that area


Because you don't want to have to remove the shock to get to the compression adjusters. And a bolted on piece of metal would work a lot better than whats on there.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Interesting build! Last season I saw someone riding a Balfa which had this type of set up.


----------



## Yo Yo (Jan 2, 2012)

Balfa looks similar, has similer pivot location, but non linkage driven shock like the Zerode.
The shock isn't as low as it looks. It's only a 32tooth chain ring, so it's a bit of an optical elusion. It's 20mm higher than the Zerode G1s shock. I never heard of any shocks e=being rendered inoperable on the Zerode G1s from rock strikes. get a Zelvy guard if you didn't have faith in the one Zerode supply. 
Blue G2 looks awesome. Well done.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks,

Just got the 2 week delay email from FOX on Friday so have to wait a bit more. A few east coast guys have had runs on Justin's G2 and love the way it rides. They cannot believe how fast it is over rough terrain and how much power they can lay down over big rocks with no issues.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

beauty zerode build!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Updated build....


----------



## Yo Yo (Jan 2, 2012)

Loving the Blue G2.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2012)

The first picture is GREAT!!! Super nice.


----------



## mgs781 (Dec 10, 2007)

I always wanted to try the Honda RN-01 and think of these as the next best thing. Did you get to 37 pounds? If so, that is the lightest I have seen on these, great bike man!

MGS


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

mgs781 said:


> I always wanted to try the Honda RN-01 and think of these as the next best thing. Did you get to 37 pounds? If so, that is the lightest I have seen on these, great bike man!
> 
> MGS


No its still in 38's I went with a STEEL DH tire in back the ZTR rims dont hold Maxxis tires to well. And the 40 Float wasn't much lighter than the Dorado well it was almost a wash in weight!

It is very lively and nimble easy to pop around the trail on versus the G1


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The first picture is GREAT!!! Super nice.


Thanks a 300 F2.8MKII wide open on a 1DsIII looks sick!



Another one from a few weeks back in Santa Cruz!


----------



## Yo Yo (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd rather my Zerode than the Honda. It's sick. The CVT Honda would've been nice o try, hell all the Hondas would for sure, but I'd take my Zrode over one still.
Mines about 36lbs.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

yo yo said:


> mines about 36lbs.


damn!


----------

